# bench press weak spot?



## rayb13 (Jan 11, 2012)

My bench press is failing around mid way through the lift which would suggest i need to strengthen my triceps. however i can floor press about 5/10 kg more then i can bench press which doesn't make any sense to me considering its my triceps/ lockout which is limiting my bench numbers. i do workout at home and the bench i have is a cheap flimsy bodysculpture one which prevents me from using as wide a grip as i would like. the grip i would use pressing from the floor is about 3/4 inches wider. could the narrower grip be the reason why my bench is lower then my floor press? seems like everyone who's weakness is in their mid bench to lockout is pressing roughly 10% less then they bench. anyone in a similar position or know what might be the problem here? i'm currently maxing out around 95kg on the bench.


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Look on YouTube for benching with blocks/boards and also bands

I'd say your training would benefit from some board training; 2 & 4 inch blocks I'd say


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

board press pin press dips bands and chains .


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the same problem. I am trying heavy push press about out 5 reps a set.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

every one hits a platue bro cant keep getting stronger and stronger without fail, there comes a wall where your going to have to change up rotuines/exercises sets reps trickyour body into changing, the human body is an amazing adaptable machine got to keep pushing hard


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SteamRod said:


> I have the same problem. I am trying heavy push press about out 5 reps a set.


 :confused1: push press while laying flat on your back bench pressing is this a new exercise ?


----------



## rayb13 (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks guys i'l give the boards ago :thumb: i've also started to do heavy dips recently so hopefully i'l benefit from them


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> board press pin press dips bands and chains .


Kinky :devil2:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Foamy said:


> Kinky :devil2:


these are all in my dungeon ... gym


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

ewen said:


> :confused1: push press while laying flat on your back bench pressing is this a new exercise ?


no bro standard overhead. it is in an effort to hit the triceps better and with a heavier weight that can be done strict.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SteamRod said:


> no bro standard overhead. it is in an effort to hit the triceps better and with a heavier weight that can be done strict.


i know buddy i was just confused at the correlation you made between an ohp and a bench press when there is plenty other things to use .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Board presses and bench press lockouts... if trying to bring up a weak range of motion in a particular exercise IMO I think you'll always get the best results using the exact same movement rather than something that's similar but not quite the same.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

With a sub 100kg bench everything is your weakness unless you are a 50kg female.

Take that in the nicest possible way


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Board presses and bench press lockouts... if trying to bring up a weak range of motion in a particular exercise IMO I think you'll always get the best results using the exact same movement rather than something that's similar but not quite the same.


Agree


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

martin brown said:


> With a sub 100kg bench everything is your weakness unless you are a 50kg female.
> 
> Take that in the nicest possible way


haha you brutal cnut :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

martin brown said:


> With a sub 100kg bench everything is your weakness unless you are a 50kg female.
> 
> Take that in the nicest possible way


I was thinking the same thing ha ha


----------



## Manners (Oct 16, 2007)

You big jerks - I can't lift 100kg on Bench yet and I've been training seriously for 2 years! I can do dumbbell press with like 45s for a few but for some reason I suck at pushing a normal bar away from me. I have very long arms and it feels like the ROM goes on forever.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Manners said:


> You big jerks - I can't lift 100kg on Bench yet and I've been training seriously for 2 years! I can do dumbbell press with like 45s for a few but for some reason I suck at pushing a normal bar away from me. I have very long arms and it feels like the ROM goes on forever.


And???

You need to get stronger! Stronger on everything. Just like the OP. If you are weak then everything is a weak point. There aint no point getting all complicated about it  And two years of training is still a beginner in most people eyes...


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

whats youe tricep strength like..? and what sort of routien are you doing..? exercises..?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> board press pin press dips bands and chains .


For some reason that reminded me of.............dodge duck dip dive and dodge!! :thumb:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Manners said:


> You big jerks - I can't lift 100kg on Bench yet and I've been training seriously for 2 years! I can do dumbbell press with like 45s for a few but for some reason I suck at pushing a normal bar away from me. I have very long arms and it feels like the ROM goes on forever.


I've got gorilla arms and manage a semi decent bench - I accept I will never be a threat to the likes of Craig Coombs but you do what can. Two years is basically just transitioning into an intermediate lifter, but that largely depends on the training you have been doing, if you can't bench 100kg after two years then those two years haven't been very productive.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> I've got gorilla arms and manage a semi decent bench - I accept I will never be a threat to the likes of Craig Coombs but you do what can. Two years is basically just transitioning into an intermediate lifter, but that largely depends on the training you have been doing, *if you can't bench 100kg after two years then those two years haven't been very productive*.


And therefore you still are a beginner!

I have long arms. I have had to work at my bench but it got there - 282.5kg at bodypower this year


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

martin brown said:


> And therefore you still are a beginner!
> 
> I have long arms. I have had to work at my bench but it got there - 282.5kg at bodypower this year


martin some polish dude in my gym reckons he seen some dude bench 362kg at BP is that right ?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ewen said:


> martin some polish dude in my gym reckons he seen some dude bench 362kg at BP is that right ?


Technically no. Craig Coombes (as Matt mentioned above) came very close with 362.5kg but he didnt get it. He did get 340kg on his first attempt though!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Technically no. Craig Coombes (as Matt mentioned above) came very close with 362.5kg but he didnt get it. He did get 340kg on his first attempt though!


ah ok , i just seen this from last year .


----------

